# Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist



## Mukalu (2. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin inzwischen echt verzweifelt...seit 3 Tagen suche ich im Internet nach Testberichten/Empfehlungen o.ä. aber ich finde nichts brauchbares zu dem Thema.

Gibt es eine Rute die als "Urgestein" unter den Allroundruten gilt? Die Auswahl ist einfach erschlagend.

Meine Anforderung: Sie soll überwiegend zum Spinnen auf einem großen Forellensee sein, aber ich möchte auch mal auf andere Fische angeln und andere Techniken probieren z.B. Spiro, Grund etc.

Ich bin euch für jede Empfehlung dankbar, gerne auch mit passender Rolle.

Viele Grüße Mukka


----------



## BastiHessen (2. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Hi Mukka,

also so ne Allroundrute wird es denke ich ziemlich sicher nicht geben. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle eine 3,00m Spinnrute mit WG so um die 40-45g zulegen. Dazu ne Spro Passion 3000 Rolle drauf. Damit kannst du dann zumindest Spinnfischen und Spiroangeln sollte auch irgendwie funktionieren. Ist halt nen Kompromiss. Leichtes Grundangeln kannst du dann auch, allerdings wohl nur in Stillgewässern, da du in Flüssen mit ordentlich Strömung deutlich mehr WG brauchen wirst. 
Am besten wäre natürlich, du kaufst dir ne gescheite Spinnrute (mit Billigruten hast du gerade in dem bereich absolut keinen Spaß) und ne relativ günstige Grundrute dazu. 
Interessant wäre noch, wo du die anderen Methoden ausprobieren willst (Gewässer) und was dein Budget so hergibt. Immer dran denken: wer günstig kauft, kauft meist 2 Mal.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Zepfi (2. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Eine universelle Rute wirst zwar nicht finden aber was der Sache am nähsten kommt meiner Meinung nach die Balzer Magna Double Strike. Die Rute wird mit 2 Spitzenteilen geliefert einmal mit 5-40g und einmal 20-70g die verarbeitung ist recht gut und ich würde mal sagen mehr kann man mit einer Rute nicht abdecken. Da ne schöne Rolle drauf in ner 2500 Shimanogröße oder ähnliches. 
Die Rute haben sich mitlerweile 3 Jugendliche meiner Jugendgruppe zugelegt und sind alle begeistert, ideal um viel auszuprobieren.

Hier mal noch ein Link http://www.anglerzentrale24.de/epag...&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=de_DE

Grüßle Chris


----------



## Mokoi (2. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Kann ich nur bestätigen mit der Balzer double strike die ist echt spitze und kostet grad mal 40 bis 50 euro ich hab sie auch und hab viel spaß mit ihr. Da kannst nichts falsch machen wenn du dir die kaufst.

aber steck das unterteil nicht zu dolle rein ich habs fast nicht mehr rausbekommen. weiß nicht ob das nur bei der rute ist!

MfG
Mokoi


----------



## Mukalu (2. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Danke für die raschen Antworten.
Ich befürchte die Balzer aus der Angelzentrale ist etwas kurz (2,75m). Welche länge könnt ihr mir bei einem großen See den empfehlen, bzw. welche habt ihr gekauft?


----------



## Brikz83 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

2,75 ist doch ne gut Länge...grade wenn du ne allroundroute willst weit werfen kannste doch trotzdem damit und ich denke das alles über 3m fürs Spinnfischen einfach zu anstrengend wird, es sei denn du hast wirklich viel Geld übrig

zum Spinnen,Grund und Sbiroangeln, liegste mit der länge genau richtig

p.s meine einsteiger Route war ne DAM onliner spin mit 2,40 (Wg 30-60gr.) damit hab ich die ersten Monate alles gemacht und auch jetzt nehm ich sie noch manchmal zum spinnen in der Ostsee oder zum Grundangeln


----------



## Mukalu (2. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

ok, ich habe die balzer auch als 3,05m Version gefunden. Sollte ich ich die bevorzugen oder die Finger von lassen? 

Ich war grad mal im Keller um mein vorhandenes Equipment aus vergangenen Tagen zu begutachten. Ich habe zwei Rollen gefunden, eine Zebco Trophy XL360 (Hochseerolle) und eine DAM Quick SEL 130.

Letzteres wäre zumindest im richtigen Segment, doch ich befürchte das mir diese Rolle dann die Vorteile der guten Rute zunichte machen wird. (Rolle ist komplett aus Plastik, aber immerhin mit Heckbremse). Besser eine neue Rolle kaufen oder?


----------



## Mokoi (2. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

also wenn du 100 euro hast kauf dir die Balzer und eine Shimano Exage 2500 Roll dann hast du ne recht gute Combi für den anfang.


----------



## Mukalu (2. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Das hört sich gut an. Wie schauts aus mit der länge?


----------



## Zepfi (2. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Wenn du viel Spinnfischen willst nimm die kürzere Rute dein Arm wirds dir nach ein paar Stunden danken.
Wenn ne gute preisgünstige Rolle dazu willst würde ich ne Shimano Exage 2500 oder ne Penn Sargus 3000 nehmen Preislich bei ca 50Euro. Wenns billiger sein soll ne spro passion oder ne Ryobi Excusima und du wirst deine Freude damit haben


----------



## BastiHessen (3. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Seh ich genauso wie Zepfi. 
Ich werf als Rolle zur Spro Passion und Ryobi Ecusima nochmal die WFT Braidspin ins rennen. Sind aber eigentlich eh alle drei mehr oder weniger das selbe. Die Sargus würd ich nicht nehmen. Ist zwar ne geile Rolle aber ich hab sie relativ schwer in Erinnerung. Da könntest du wirklich nen lahmen Arm kriegen mit der Zeit


----------



## BaFoDet (3. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Hi, habe die Penn Sargus 2000 und bin sehr,sehr zufrieden damit (250g schwer, alles Metall und Bremse ist gedichtet!). Soweit ich jedoch weiß, hat die Sargus ab 3000'er Größe keinen Rücklauf, sollte man wissen oder besser vorher sich beim Tackle Dealer ansehen. 
Das mit der Rute find ich ein guten Vorschlag! Ich habe die Sargus 2000 auf einer Shimano Beastmaster Multi Trout (die ist 2,70 oder mit Verlängerung 3,00m lang) die geht aber nur bis 30WG. 
Gruß BaFoDet


----------



## Zepfi (3. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Die Sargus wird erst ab der 6000er schwer bis dahin ist kaum unterschied zu den anderen Rollen.


----------



## Mukalu (3. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Mit der Rute bin ich voll überzeugt...es wird die Balzer Double Strike. Vermutlich aber die 3,05m Version

Bei der Rolle bin ich mir noch unsicher, die Exage finde ich etwas teuer...ich befürchte ich merke einfach keine unterschiede, deshalb denk ich das mir eine Spro Passion auch ausreichen könnte oder? Welche größe bräuchte ich denn dann?


----------



## Mokoi (4. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

also ich würde dir die 710er vorschlagen ,die ist leicht und ich denk mal bei 110m 0,25er schnur bekommst min 220 bis 250 m 0,14 oder 0,12er geflochtene schnur. Das reicht mehr als genug die kostet um die 30 euro und sie hat 6 kugellager das auch nicht schlecht wobei die shimano grad mal 4 hat.

gruß Mokoi


----------



## Zepfi (4. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Bei den Kugellagern ist nicht die Anzahl wichtig sondern die Qualität.  Hatte schon Rollen die 5 Kugellager mehr hatte wie meine Shimano und die  bei weitem nicht so gut gelaufen sind. Die Passion ist ne gute Rolle da  gibts nix dran auszusetzen und für den Preis kannst sowieso nix falsch  machen.


----------



## Mukalu (5. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Die Rute ist bestellt! |bla:
Hab die 2,75m genommen.

Die Passion 710 liegt schon im Warenkorb, aber ich würd in dem Shop (angel-discount24.de) gerne noch alles weitere bestellen um die Versandkosten auszunutzen.
Möchte außer Spinnen (direkt an Hauptschnur gebunden?) auch noch mit nem schwimmenden Spiro und von Grund angeln.

Habe Vorfächer in 0,5 und 1,5m, Wirbel, Schrotblei und evtl. auch noch nen Grundblei. Was benötige ich noch um erstmal eine Grundausstattung zu besitzten?

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Tipps, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden sobald es neues gibt.

Gruß Philip


----------



## Mukalu (7. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Es gibt neues!!!

Am Sonntag habe ich die Rute bestellt, heute morgen war sie da!

http://img3.*ih.us/i/img4770ve.jpg/http://img3.*ih.us/img3/3656/img4770ve.jpg
http://img833.*ih.us/i/img4774n.jpg/
http://img833.*ih.us/img833/7421/img4774n.jpg

http://img843.*ih.us/img843/1457/img4795pb.jpg


Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe, ich find sie jetzt schon geil 

Habt ihr noch Tips was die Vorfächer angeht?

gruß
http://img843.*ih.us/i/img4795pb.jpg/


----------



## Bassandy (7. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Binde sie am besten selber
Kauf dir für 5 Euro 2 Spro GTM spülchen, einmal 0,12 fürs feinere Feederfischen und eine in 0,16/0,18, dann histe am besten gerüstet!
Da knotest du nen kleinen Haken dran(Rotauge/feder,Schleie.... nen 16-18er Haken!
LG


----------



## Zepfi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Viel Spass mit der neuen Rute hoffe du bekommst ein paar schöne Fische damit an den Haken. Was die Vorfächer angeht würde ich dir empfehlen die selber zu machen da hast immer die beste Qualität wenn nicht dann schau das du möglichst Qualitative Vorfächer bekommst weil mit nem schlechten Vorfach bekommst keinen Fisch.


----------



## Mukalu (9. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Danke, danke |bla:

okay wegen der Vorfächer muss ich dann wohl im Forum nachschauen, dachte das was ich bestellt habe ist okay :k


----------



## Zepfi (9. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

must mal testen manchmal taugen die vormontierten Haken auch was....aber eben leider nicht immer. Ich bin der Meinung wenn ich ein Karpfen oder Hechtvorfach bei ner kräftigen zereisprobe nicht klein bekomme dann kommts an die Rute. Wenn einmal ein Haken bricht dann kommt mir sicher keines mehr dieser Vorfächer an die Rute


----------



## Mokoi (13. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

ja dann sag ich mal glückwunsch zur neuen rute   du wirst viel spaß haben glaub mir die ist echt gut und die wurfeigenschaft ist auch geil.


----------



## PenJa Boi (27. September 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Kurze Frage:
Ich habe mir die Rute jetzt auch gekauft und mir wurde zu der Exage außerdem noch die Nexave empfohlen.
Wie sieht es aus.
Für welche fischarten wäre die 2500er denn geeignet und würdet ihr die mir überhaupt empfehlen, weil mein Geld für die Exage nicht so ausreicht?
Kann ich mit der rolle Posen und Grundangeln?

MfG PenJa


----------



## Mukalu (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*

Konnte die Ruten/Rollenkombi gestern das erste mal testen...ich hab zwar nicht viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, aber die von meinem Kumpel, der seit Jahren nahezu jedes wochenende fischen geht, sind nichts dagegen 

Nochmal vielen Dank für die super Tipps.




Vielleicht noch ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht;

Nachdem ich die Double Strike gekauft habe, habe ich mir etwas Zeit gelassen was die Rolle angeht...dummerweise ruft mich am Freitag dann mein Kumpel an, ob wir nicht am Sonntag mal los wollen. 
Zum Glück wusste ich das einer der örtlichen Angelläden auch die Passion hatte, also bin ich gleich losgefahren. Im Shop dann die Ernüchterung, 42€ für die Passion 720 (710 hatten sie nicht da)! Daneben die Exage 2500, die mal eben 68€ gekostet hat. Im Internet habe ich die Passion für 29€ und die Exage RB mit Pol-Brille für 45. Egal mich an den Aufkleber "support your local dealers!" erinnert und in den sauren Apfel gebissen. Gleich noch für nen 10er mit ner 0,22er Stroft GTM bespulen lassen und für 2,50€ noch nen 20gr Spiro.

Am Sonntag gings dann los, nach langer Zeit wieder gutes Wetter und am Forellensee wurde tags zuvor 1000-Forellenbesatz veranstaltet. 
Die Bedingungen waren schonmal gut, das dachten sich aber einige und so kamen mir 2 wütende Gäste entgegen die etwas von "100km umsonst gefahren..." murmelten.
Ich dachte mir, erstmal keine Panik...Kumpel kennt doch den Besitzer. 

So war es dann auch, bei nem Bierchen erzählte er uns dann: "platz 1 hat nur bis mittags gelöst". 
Jawoll, 6 richtige im Lotto...Platz 1 ist am See der beste Platz. Der Einzige mit Wurfchance in die "Schutzzone", völlig abgeschottet von den anderen Plätzen und an dem Tag sogar mit Rückenwind.

Nach einer Stunde war es dann soweit und wir übernahmen den Platz. Mein freund hatte mir vorher noch schnell die Rute bestückt und wir hatten einige Gespräche mit anderen Anglern um zu erfahren auf was sie heute beißen...Binenmade!

Der erste Wurf von mir, zack keine 30sec später auch gleich der erste Biss |bigeyes
Rute angerissen (was war das? da war doch ein zappelnder widerstand?) und gleich gekurbelt (boaaa wie geil fühlt sich das denn bitte an?).

Es war ein tolles Gefühl, der "zappelnde" Widerstand war natürlich die Forelle...bei der steifen Brandungsrute hatte ich das so nie gefühlt. Und die Rolle...sie ist unglaublich.
Als die Forelle in Sichtweite war habe ich auf Rat meines Kumpels die Bremse rausgenommen, er hat sich auch wie verrückt gewehrt. Ich kannte diese Funktion bislang noch nicht, vorher ist mir ja auch bei jedem 2ten Biss die Schnur gerissen. Ich hab ihn dann Müde gemacht und 2m vorm Ufer sah er wohl den Kescher und sprang wie verrückt das dem Wasser...in der Drehung hat er sich dann wohl gelöst und schwamm davon.
#d

In den weiteren Stunden gabs noch einige Bisse, wir waren mit 4 Ruten vor Ort (jeder 2) und wir konnte jeweils 6 Forellen mit nachhause nehmen. Wobei 7 davon allein mit meiner gefangen wurden. 
Eine habe ich ihm überlassen um die Rute zu testen und bei einer musste er ran weil ich 2 sec vorher nen Biss auf der anderen Rute hatte 

Es war ein toller Tag und ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Equipment.
Übringens hab ich beim dritten Wurf die komplette Montage versenkt weil mir der Bügel umgeklappt ist, "achso der muss unten sein" |bla:

War jetzt doch ein wenig länger, naja vielleicht ließt es trotzdem jemand |wavey:


----------



## SonyBlack (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Allroundrute für Anfänger die auch zum Spinnen geeignet ist*



Mukalu schrieb:


> War jetzt doch ein wenig länger, naja vielleicht ließt es trotzdem jemand |wavey:


Ich habs gelesen hat mir auch geholfen Danke müste mir jetzt auch bald ne Rute kaufen wahrscheinlich ne Shimano ist in meinen Augen das zuverläsigste villeicht liegts auch daran das ich noch nie ne andere Rute in der Hand hatte immer nur  die Speedmaster,Alivio und noch ne andere auf desen namen ich gerade nicht komme sind aber alle von Shimano ich werde mir zur sicherheit noch Ruten von anderen Herstellern ansehen 

MfG Sony


----------

